# RIMS 19' OR 20'



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey wanted 2 know if the 19 or 20 well rub? Also will I be able 2 race on the 19 or 20? Its for my 2004 altima 3.5SE thanks


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

GODS_FAVORITE said:


> Hey wanted 2 know if the 19 or 20 well rub? Also will I be able 2 race on the 19 or 20? Its for my 2004 altima 3.5SE thanks



Sorry did some reading and found out they both will work with a 245 tire. Thing is this now the 19' will handle way better but will I lose that if I got spinners, or I should not race on spinners??????????????????


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

GODS_FAVORITE said:


> Sorry did some reading and found out they both will work with a 245 tire. Thing is this now the 19' will handle way better but will I lose that if I got spinners, or I should not race on spinners??????????????????


No, you should not race on spinners, or even install them on an Alti.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

eleuthardt said:


> No, you should not race on spinners, or even install them on an Alti.



Just my 2 cents about getting them, but as far as racing you want to save the weight.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

K so no spinners. I'm thinking on going with the 20' but then I wont be able to lower the car. I'm just trying to make my car look hot from the other altima in our club. I will be the only one in the club racing on 20'. I got 2 step my speed up first lol


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Go with 19's and the prokit if you still want to lower it. 20's are overdoing it, in my opinion. Also, the point of racing is to win. With 19s or 20s you won't be doing that. So if you're planning to race, go with your stocks.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks that sux that I can't use the 19's to race. Now I just need to fine a turbo and make some magic happen with 3.5se thanks again


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Check out the turbo sticky here.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Do you know if they make euro head lights 4 our cars. I was looking 4 the black headlights like u can get 4 the bmw or the s4. And do u know any sites where I can find stuff like that. tail lights,wing hoods etc.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You can actually do it yourself if you really wanted to. But if you don't want to go through all the trouble, you can go here or here.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Coco said:


> You can actually do it yourself if you really wanted to. But if you don't want to go through all the trouble, you can go here or here.


mAd pRoPs yO to Coco's patience! 

I wouldn't race on 19s, at least on the front. If you cared about them anyway. I'm running 255-35-19 on 19x8s and they were just fine at the track, but I would want to maul them by putting them on the front. Way to much chance to drop a couple off an taco a rim. I didn't want to run them on the back, but as the 275-35-18 on 18x9s were too wide, I had to go to Plan B.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks 4 the patience


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I think 20 in spinners would look phat as shit on an altima...but if you plan to race, its not a good way to go. If you really want to get your race on, forged wheels with really good tyres are the way to go. You could race on 19 but you are robbing seconds of your lap time as opposed to a smaller wheel. I'm not sure if anyone other than pure track racers can get them (or afford) anymore but if you are set on a 19 or 20 inch wheel, I would seriously look into magnesium forged wheels (their expensive but much lighter and stronger than their aluminum counterparts) and very good, maybe even R compound tyres.

Another option is just getting a track set of wheels and a show set.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey nickzac I was looking for spinners Just 4 show when i'm out on a friday night u know, but I can find many site that have them. Do you know any good ones cause i want some 20' spinners in hyper black?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=730735#post730735

http://www.custom-wheels-car-rims.com/

And this is the true original http://www.sprewellracing.com/


----------



## Santa Claus (Jun 20, 2004)

GODS_FAVORITE said:


> Hey nickzac I was looking for spinners Just 4 show when i'm out on a friday night u know, but I can find many site that have them. Do you know any good ones cause i want some 20' spinners in hyper black?


ridin spinners, ridin spinners...they dont stop...


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I think 20 in spinners would look phat as shit on an altima...
> 
> 
> Damn..i didnt kno muthatruckas still used that word anymore...lol <phat>


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

altima25s said:


> Damn..i didnt kno muthatruckas still used that word anymore...lol <phat>


Generally I dont but the coolness level of how good spinners would look on a 3.5SE bring the phatness out.


----------

